# Heavy mid-cycle bleeding 8 weeks after D&C (x-post TTC after loss)



## NEDCmom (Jun 9, 2010)

I had a blighted ovum m/c in November, then ended up having a D&C at the beginning of January to remove retained tissue. Two weeks ago, I had what appeared to be my first regular (though heavy) period since the m/c. Now, 2 weeks later, beginning at what should be about Day 14 of my cycle, I've had 4 days of heavy bleeding. It started out as mostly brown blood, but is now quite heavy (a bit heavier than the heaviest day of my period) and dark red.

I called my OB yesterday and he would not speculate as to what is causing it, but said to come in for follow-up if it lasts more than a week. But it's still freaking me out. The period I had 2 weeks ago was very heavy for a couple of days and normal for a total of 6 days, and it doesn't seem like I should be bleeding this much again. No cramping, fever, etc., just the occasional little pinching sensation near my cervix.

Has anyone else experienced something like this a couple of months after D&C or natural m/c?


----------



## Tenk (Oct 6, 2006)

I had to have a D&E on January 19th and bled after for about 7 days but it seemed heavy for a day or 2 and then turned to spotting only. After 11 days it stopped all together. We had sex on day 12 and on day 13 I started gushing blood again. I did go in for a follow up (and based on the color of yours you should too!) and they did an abdominal ultrasound and discovered very large clots in my uterus that built up and didn't pass. Based on the color of yours it sounds old. So I had to take cytotec to get my uterus to clamp down and pass the clots (even though I passed them before I took it, but after having an internal exam).

I am now having my period for the 1st time since then and it started out lots of clotting and no bleeding at all, just clots falling out. Then after a full 24 hours of that it turned to bleeding and bleeding a LOT. So here I am 5 days later and pouring blood that is much heavier than I am ever used to. I don't know if this helped or not, but I hope it did.


----------

